# School tips needed



## Troy Ostapiw/Canada (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi, I was just wondering if using a billing system is worth the money you pay?
I don't have a large school, but I have a solid group who trains.  Aprox 20 students, and I am in the process of attracting more over the next year.

Do you feel with my current clientel that a billing system is worth it.  Our style is reality based, but retention can be difficult once students start contact training.

What are your thought, any info would be great.  Thanks


----------



## MisterMike (Jul 17, 2005)

Troy Ostapiw/Canada said:
			
		

> Our style is reality based, but retention can be difficult once students start contact training.
> 
> What are your thought, any info would be great.  Thanks



A)Are you thinking of using a billing system (service?) to improve retention?

B)Or do you not think the service would not be worth it if people end up dropping out when the training gets rough?

If B's the case, track your tuition with an Excel spreadsheet or something.

20-30 students shouldn't be too hard to manage - that's what I use.


----------



## Troy Ostapiw/Canada (Jul 20, 2005)

Yes, I am looking at using a billing service......


----------



## sifu Adams (Jul 21, 2005)

I have been teaching for over 10 years and never used a billing service.  However about 3 months ago I joined two other partners and put in a fitness center.  now I have a buisness manager that takes care of the billing.  this has payed off big because it keeps me teaching and not the "bad guy".  the best advise I could give you is have someone you can trust like a spouse, perent, partner, brother ect... to do the billing or the Bad guy.  it would help because we (Martial Artist) tend to have the "kind heart, strong hand" thing going on and we tend to let that one or two great students go by with out Paying.  If I did go to a billing service I don't think I would be till after I got 40-50 students.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 21, 2005)

One fellow I met and chatted with told me he used an envelope system for attendance and remittance.

 That is, some places use index cards to track student attendance - he glued small envelopes to the back of these cards.  So when students arrived for class, they went to this card box and pulled their attendance card and lined up.  Payment (or a note) went into the envelope. He took the cards and placed them on his desk and between classes quickly noted on a checklist who paid and who didn't, who needed an extra week or whatever, then went on to the next class.  As he ticked off who paid and the amount and check #, he'd place the remittance into a bank envelope and lock it up.  Then he did the accounting part of it later.

 I thought that was a simple yet organized way of tracking payment.

 Then when someone was overdue, he'd pull their attendance card and keep it near him at the front of the classroom so they'd have to face him.  He said he had no problem with privately saying, "Your card has been pulled because you're behind.  Did you need to work something out with me?"

 That, copies of checks and deposit slips and an excel spreadsheet should do fine, I think.


----------



## RevIV (Oct 17, 2005)

I use a very cheap billing co. that works great for me.  There are some out there that charge anywhere from 3-10% of what they collect.  Mine does not do that,. that charge .25 cents for every person they draw from, and only $6. to put that into my bank.  I am saving almost $200 a month using this system over my last which charged 3%.  it was to crazy and suddenly i would see that i had missed someone and they were 3 months behind, now that was going to be a big bill. That said, if your good at it do it. I am not, and i am not scared to admit it.  i give 3 choices. Pay upfront 6 months to a year(discount obvious)
pay monthly on billing system using EFT or coupon book
or credit card which will cost them $3. more for processing fees.  for under 50 students though. i would not use anyone but yourself.


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 30, 2005)

You are going to be a bill collector anyway....testings, tourney, Pro-shop.  If you stay a mall club (under 100) I would go month to month and collect it as you go (no pay-no play)  If you start to be a larger (over 100) a bill colector is the way to go.  Remember, you want to keep the "corpertion feel" out of class.

-Fluff


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 30, 2005)

To me a billing service is just plain stupid 99% of the time it is you that are going to remind your people about money owed to the school and when the student is having some money issue they will come talk to there Master not a billing service.
Terry


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 30, 2005)

We seem to fallowing each other around this morning.

I don't totaly agree.  I feel there is something good to be said about an instructor who's entire job is to teach MA.  And a billing company is a good tool for keeping the buisness going, while doing just that.  Now with that said, I'm in a great position.  My wife is able to rule the books (recruitment - business) while I am focus on teaching and curriculem (retention).  But not everyone is in the same boat as us.

-Fluff


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 30, 2005)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> We seem to fallowing each other around this morning.
> 
> I don't totaly agree. I feel there is something good to be said about an instructor who's entire job is to teach MA. And a billing company is a good tool for keeping the buisness going, while doing just that. Now with that said, I'm in a great position. My wife is able to rule the books (recruitment - business) while I am focus on teaching and curriculem (retention). But not everyone is in the same boat as us.
> 
> -Fluff


 
I'm with you my wife helps with all the little things so I personally can concetrate also.
Terry
PS great minds think alike!!!!!


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 30, 2005)

Do they?  I think we both have great wives......I just fell under a lucky star.  lol  Don't tell her I said that.

-Fluff


----------



## RichK (Jan 7, 2006)

For a small group number stay with doing it yourself, although I do recomend Quickbooks to keep track of money. A billing company is good in that they become a go between. If a student or parent comes to you with the "I can't pay" syndrome you have to be the bad guy which puts stress on the relationship, the billing company can now be the bad guy.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 7, 2006)

a billing company will save you enough time to be worth it once you start moving into the 100 - 150 student range.

there's something to be said about separating the bill collection from your relationship with your students, but i've never had any trouble wearing both hats.  your students respect and like you, understand that this is your livelihood, and like to be able to contribute to your success.

if you do move to a billing company, avoid ChampionsWay.  See my thread on the subject for more info.  EFC and United Professionals both have good reps.


----------

